

Vocal SOPA opponent Senator Rand Paul detained by TSA.  - shill
http://dailycaller.com/2012/01/23/report-tsa-detains-sen-rand-paul-in-nashville/

======
sp332
Wouldn't a full-body scan be more revealing than a pat-down? I guess i
understand where he's coming from, but I thought most people went the other
way (opting-out of the full-body scan in favor of a pat-down).

~~~
tbeseda
The scan is entirely digital, and uses a generic image (to "protect
passengers(sic) privacy") to show an agent the targeted alarm.

In that way, a pat-down is more intrusive, to me.

On another note, I always assumed Senators to be immune to this sort of
"questioning".

~~~
sp332
Thanks. I don't think that part of the article had been posted when I read it.

